# Flyers and T-shirts



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

I've been looking about at flyer prices and uniform prices 

where do you guys get yours from?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Anyone able to help me on this?


----------



## MuZiZZle (Apr 18, 2011)

Vistaprint are always cheap for flyers, I use spreadshirt for my Tees.

Look for vistaprint discount codes on that new fangled internet thingy ;p


----------



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

i used them few times for flyers.I dont like cheap things like Vista print. http://www.bestprinting.co.uk
i buy 300gsm, very good print


----------

